# Adding Photos to an existing folder



## Wendell (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a folder of photos in lightroom that I would like to add additional photos to from a dvd.  Any help would be appreciated.

Wendell


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Wendell, welcome to the forum.

Easiest way to do that would be to run the Import process.

In the Import dialog, left-hand (Source) panel, select your DVD (and folder if appropriate). 

Centre panel, select "Copy" in the top section, and in the main part select the individual photos you want to add.

Right-hand panel: complete the File-handling, File Renaming and Apply During Import panels as appropriate. In the Destination panel, make sure "Into Subfolder" is unchecked, In the Organize box select "Into One Folder", and below that use the drive/folder listing to find the folder that you want to put the photos in and select it. Then click on Import at the bottom right.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 6, 2012)

You can also right-click the folder in the Folders panel and choose "Import to this Folder..." from the context menu.


----------



## Wendell (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Jim,

That got it done.  Sorry for such a basic question.  New to Lightroom this month.  

Wendell


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 6, 2012)

Mark Sirota said:


> You can also right-click the folder in the Folders panel and choose "Import to this Folder..." from the context menu.



Even easier! Thanks Mark.


----------



## erro (Jun 6, 2012)

Or a third option: copy the photos from DVD to folder, using normal Windows/Mac copying. Then, in LR, right-click on the folder and selsct "Synchronize".


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 7, 2012)

Wendell said:


> Sorry for such a basic question.  New to Lightroom this month.



Nothing to apologise for Wendell - that's what we're here for.  Welcome to the forum!


----------

